# This first time doe is a keeper



## hoodat (May 26, 2011)

Here is a pic of my does first kindling. 10 nice sized bunrabs and not a single runt; all fat as pigs. Ten days old and just starting to open their eyes. A seasoned doe couldn't do any better. If anything goes wrong at this point it sure won't be her fault.


----------



## BriteChicken (May 26, 2011)

Yay! glad she did great!


----------



## brentr (May 26, 2011)

Wonderful litter!  What breed?  That's a pretty varied color palette on the kits - fun to look at.  Congrats on having a good momma rabbit - here's hoping for many big, healthy litters in her future (and yours).


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 26, 2011)

Awwww, they are all so adorable!!!  I hope everything continues to go good for you!!!


----------



## MiniRexGirl (May 27, 2011)

My first time doe is doing very well to! She delivered 7 kits (a big litter for a Mini Rex)! The kits are only a week old now but she has done everything right so far. 

Picture of kits at 4 days old.


----------



## hoodat (May 27, 2011)

Like those fat tummies. When they look like stuffed sausages you know mama is on the job. They sure are hairing out well for week olds.
Beautiful markings on those two brokens.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 2, 2011)

congrats on both litters!


----------



## Tracey (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats to both!


----------



## hoodat (Jun 4, 2011)

Here are a couple I just took. The same litter, going on three weeks and starting to nibble greens. You can see mamas foot at the top of the first pic. I built that perch for her so she can get away when the kids annoy her too much.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 4, 2011)

You have some really cute bunnies!!


----------



## hoodat (Jun 5, 2011)

Guess which one just tried its first binkie and ended up in the water dish? 





That's Cleopatra just to the right of the water dish. She looks like she's wearing heavy eye liner like the pictures of the queen.


----------



## ridinglizzard (Jul 8, 2011)

So so so Cute!!!  What beautiful baby bunnies.


----------



## hoodat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just started harvesting them. They're still a bit small but I have to thin them out so my grow cage doesn't get too crowded. They're easy to sex now so I'm trying to take the bucks first so I don't have to worry about too early breeding.


----------

